# Not so cool grandfather



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

A woman in a supermarket is following a grandfather and his badly behaved 3 year-old grandson.

It's obvious to her that he has his hands full with the child
screaming for sweets in the sweet aisle, biscuits in the biscuit aisle; and for fruit, cereal and pop in the other aisles.

Meanwhile, Gramps is working his way around, saying in a controlled voice, "Easy, William, we won't be long . . . easy, boy."

Another outburst, and she hears the granddad calmly say, "It's okay, William, just a couple more minutes and we'll be out of here. Hang in there, boy."

At the checkout, the little terror is throwing items out of the trolley, and Gramps says again in a controlled voice, "William, William, relax buddy, don't get upset. We'll be home in five minutes; stay cool, William."

Very impressed, the woman goes outside where the grandfather is loading his groceries and the boy into the car.

She said to the elderly gentleman, "It's none of my business, but you were amazing in there. I don't know how you did it. That whole time, you kept your composure, and no matter how loud and disruptive he got, you just calmly kept saying things would be okay. William is very lucky to have you as his grandpa."

"Thanks, lady," said the grandfather, "but I'm William . .. . the little b******'s name is Kevin."


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*love it*

Love it 
The great thing is you can change the details and age and send it off to your long suffering daughter/son about their tot! lol
Barry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: love it*



Bessie560 said:


> Love it
> The great thing is you can change the details and age and send it off to your long suffering daughter/son about their tot! lol
> Barry


No you can't, they know your name and that of their child!

TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

One of the funniest jokes I've read in ages :lol: :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*doh*

Doh I just meant the age and the end Name from Keven to grandson's name


----------

